#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Hiv durch Blutabnahme?! >

## lu25

Guten Tag,
ich hoffe, hier Hilfe zu finden.
Ich habe neulich einen HIV Test im Gesundheitsamt gemacht. Dieser sollte  zur Sicherheit bei meiner neuen Partnerschaft dienen.
Allerdings mache ich mir seitdem ziemliche Gedanken. 
Meine Partnerin und ich mussten ziemlich lange anstehen, der ganze Gang war voll mit Patienten und die Mitarbeiterinnen des GA dementsprechend im Stress.
Neben dem HIV Test haben wir vorsichthalber auch noch einen Chlamydien Test gemacht. Dazu musste ich zurück auf den Gang um eine Urinprobe zu machen. Als ich mit der Probe zurückkam platzte ich gewissermaßen in die Unterhaltung der 3 Mitarbeiterinnen. Sie redeten angeregt und lachten während wohl eine der drei Damen meine Spritze für die Blutabnahme vorbereitete. 
Ich konnte daher NICHT sehen, wie und ob sie eine neue Sprite/ Kanüle verwendete. Außerdem trug sie bei der Blutentnahme keine Handschuhe. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere legte sie meine Spritze dann in so eine silberne Nierenschale (?) und nahm bei meiner Partnerin Blut ab. Ihre SPritze tat sie ebenfalls da rein und kippte anschließend (nach uns beiden, nicht nach jedem einzelnen) den Inhalt in den Mülleimer. Zu keiner Zeit trug sie Handschuhe. 
Nun mache ich mir Gedanken, ob sie vielleicht vergessen hat, bei mir eine neue Spritze bzw. Kanüle zu nehmen und diejenige meines "Vorgängers" nahm. Ich weiß, das klingt ein wenig abstrus, aber sie waren so in die Unterhaltung vertieft, dass ich mir Sorgen mache, dass sie einfach nicht bei der Sache war und ihr vielleicht ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Wenn der/diejenige vor mir nun HIV positiv war, so wäre doch die Gefahr einer Ansteckung gegeben? (Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für Hepatitis C etc.) Wie schätzen Sie das Risiko ein? Sollte ich nochmal einen Test machen und diesmal genau hinsehen?
Ich ärgere mich so- der Test sollte nur zur Gewissheit dienen und jetzt bin ich völlig verunsichert, da ich nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hab wie und ob sie eine neue Spritze genommen hat :Cry: 
Bitte um Hilfe!
Lu

----------


## lu25

eine Ergänzung noch: ich mache mir eben auch ein bißchen mehr Sorgen, weil es beim Gesundheitsamt (bei der AIDS Beratung) war und nicht beim Arzt. Denn dort (als im GA) verkehrt ja dann sozusagen auch ein gewisses "Risiko- Klientel". Sprich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass derjenige, der vor mir bei der Blutabnahme war HIV pos ist oder HVC hat ist höher als beim Arzt.
Die Dame, die mir Blut abgenommen hat war auch keine Ärztin, falls das irgendeine Rolle spielt.
Ich hoffe auf Ihre Hilfe!

----------


## feli

Eine alte Spritze ( nicht Kanüle!)mit der schon Blutabgenommen wurde, hättest Du erkannt, weil die deutliche Spuren von Blut gehabt hätte.Daß die Dame ohne Handschuhe Blut abnimmt, schadet eher die Dame selbst.  Das ist Dummheit in dem Metier und noch dümmer bei dem möglichen Klientel, daß Du beschreibst.-Sie gefährdet sich damit selbst.
Ich würde schon davon ausgehen, daß die Dame neue Kanülen benutzt hat, kenne keinen Fall in dem das heute in Deutschland nicht mehr passieren würde. 
Hat sie die gebrauchte Spritze zu den neuen gelegt und dann abgeworfen, oder hat waren in der Schale später ausschließlich gebrauchte Spritzen.  In welchem Behälter sie den Müll entsorgt solange das " sicher "geschieht, daß sich keiner stechen kann, ist ohne Relevanz. Dieser Müll muß nicht einzeln entsorgt werden.( Warum meinst Du,sollte das passieren müssen?) Die gebrauchten Spritzen untereinander infizieren sich nicht und bekommen auch kein Aids bevor sie in einen anderen Müllbehälter wandern. Ob das schön aussieht, steht allerdings auf einem andere Blatt.
Zudem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß die Spritzen ohne Schutzkappe in irgendeiner Schale gelegen haben sollen. Das macht vom Arbeitsabauf keinen Sinn.
Ich würde sie dennoch nicht zusammen in eine Schale legen, weil ich die nachher in jedem Fall auseinanderdividieren muß und namensverwechslungen auf jeden Fall ausgeschlossen werden sollten, ohne daß ich zusätzliche Fehlerquellen und Fußangeln einbaue.
Die Blutentnahmen durch medizinisches Fachpersonal sind üblich. Das ist rechtllich okay. Diese Aufgabe ist vom Dienstherrn delegierbar und muß nicht durch einen Arzt stattfinden. Es gibt Häuser in denen ausschließlich Ärzte Blut abnehmen und IV. Injektionen vornehmen. Das hat aber nichts mit der Gesetzeslage zu tun, sondern mit dem Stellenplan der Häuser, wem diese Aufgabe zeitlich und planstellenmäßig zugeordnet werden.
Für die Blutentnahmen unf Injektionen wird dann vom Personal eine fachlich qualifizierte Ausbildung gefordert, die durchaus vorgelegen haben kann. Man trägt seinen Qualifikationsnachweis nicht auf der Stirn mit sich herum.
Du darfst jede Körperverletzung verweigern, und sicherlich bei einer Blutentnahme auch nach einem Arzt verlangen. Sowie Du aber signalisierst, daß Blut abgenommen werden kann, also den Arm frei machst geht der Gesetzgeber von einem konkludenten Einwilligung aus und wertet dies als Einverständniserklärung, die in diesem Fall gültig ist. 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen, obwohl die Schilderung sich etwas komisch anhört und obwohl gebrauchte Spritzen nicht in eine Schale mit frischen gehören, nicht vorstellen, daß die Nadeln da ohne Kappe gelegen haben sollen. Das macht vom Ablauf her keinen Sinn, die Kappe anzuziehen und dann alle nebeneinander in eine Schale zu legen um sie nacheinander zu benutzen. Der Anwender greft unter Umständen soch selbst in die offenen Nadeln hinein. 
In Zukunft wenn so etwas ist, würde ich ganz einfach im Moment des Geschehens mehr Fragen stellen. Deine Einwilligung als Patient, auch wenn sie durch ein schlüssiges Verhalten signalisiert wird besteht immer nur solange, bis Du nicht mehr einwilligst. Sie endet dann sofort, und alles was danach geschieht erfüllt den Tatbestand einer Körperverletzung.
Im Nachhinein bringt Dir ein Einwand nichts mehr. Ist Dir also irgendetwas unklar was mit Dir oder an Dir gemacht wird: " FRAGEN! FRAGEN- FRAGEN!"
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Blutabnahme an sich ist keine ärztliche Tätigkeit - ich kenne kein Land außer Deutschland, in dem Ärzte Blut abnehmen, In fast allen unseren europäischen Mitgliedsstaaten machen das Krankenschwester. Und glücklicherweise wird diese Tätigkeit zum Glück auch in Deutschland zunehmend von Assistenzpersonal durchgeführt (kann nämlich auch ein dressierter Affe machen).
Diese Damen machen wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag nix anderes als Blut abnehmen. Also machen sie diese Handbewegungen, wie Kanülen aufstecken, im Schlaf. Zudem wird ja jeweils ein neues Blutröhrchen für jeden Patienten verwendet, das dann beschriftet ist. Und eben auf dieses neuen Röhrchen wird eine neue Kanüle draufgesteckt - dass die alten/gebrauchten Kanülen entsorgt werden hast du ja gesehen.
Ich persönlich nehme immer mit Handschuhen Blut ab, das läuft aber unter Eigenschutz - kenne auch viele Kollegen, die das ohne Handschuhe machen. Und ich werfe auch mal Nadeln in eine Nierenschale ab, wenn kein Abwurf neben mir steht. Vor allem beim legen zentraler Zugänge wandern alle spitzen Gegenstände in eine Nierenschale und werden direkt im Anschluss von mir in den Nadelabwurf entsorgt. Ist also nicht ungewöhnlich - und sicherlich sicherer, als die Kanülen offen irgendwo hinzulegen, ohne dass sie abgegrenzt sind von dem anderen Material.
Der Patient, der bei der Blutabnahme nach einem Arzt verlangt, dem würde ich freundlich erklären, dass die Assistenten das jeden Tag unzählige Male machen und da sehr geübt sind, ich das aber vor einigen Monaten zum letzen Mal gemacht habe - aber ich könnte es ja mal wieder ausprobieren. Dann entscheiden sich viele doch lieber für die Assistentin...

----------


## lu25

@feli
Danke für deine Nachricht!
Neben dem BLutbanahme- Stuhl stand ein kleiner Tisch, auf dem die ganzen Utensilien waren. Auch so eine Nierenschale stand da. Dort hat sie meine alte Spritze oder Kanüle oder wie auch immer reingetan und nach dem Blutabnehmen bei meiner Partnerin auch deren alte Spritze. Danach hat sie die Nierenschale in einen großen Mülleimer entleert. Sie hat also nicht die alten Spritzen zu den neuen gelegt oder sowas, sondern eben in diese Schale, die vorher leer war. Glaube ich zumindest. BLutspuren habe ich nicht gesehen aber ich hab auch weggesehen als sie mit der SPritze an mich rantrat, da ich Angst hatte und kein Blut sehen kann.
Dass die Dame die Blut abgenommen hat, fachlich qualifiziert war- davon gehe ich doch aus. Es war schließlich im Gesundheitsamt. Hatte das nur noch als Info mit dazu gschrieben..
Warum findest du dass die Schilderung komisch klingt? Wie gesagt, soweit ich das gesehen habe wurden die alten und neuen Spritzen NICHT zusammen gelegt. Meine Sorge war eher, dass sie vielleicht bei dem Patienten vor mir vergessen hat, die alte Spritze wegzuschmeißen und sie aus Versehen dessen alte bei mir genommen hat, anstatt eine neue. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich tatsächlich unsinnig, da ihr dann ja zwei Fehler unterlaufen sein müssten: Sie müsste vergessen haben die alte wegzuschmeißen und bei mir vergessen haben eine neue zu nehmen. 
Sie hat drei Röhrchen genommen für die Blutabnahme. Ist es eigentlich so, dass die einzeln verpackten Spritzen/ Kanülen jeweils das erste Röhrchen schon enthalten? Und man dann, bei weiteren Röhrchen nur noch die Röhrchen austauscht? Denn dann hätte sie ja merken müssen, dass bei der Spritze von meinem Vorgänger das Röhrchen nicht mehr dran ist und die Spritze somit alt.  
@dreamchaser
danke auch für deine Rückmeldung!
Dass die DAme keine Handschuhe anhatte ist also für MICH ohne Bedeutung? Wenn dann würde sie sich selbst damit gefährden?
Bei meinen Schilderungen kannst du also keine Gefahr erkennen?
Ich hatte mir einfach Sorgen gemacht, da ich eben in ihr Gespräch reingeplatzt bin und sie meine Blutentnahme so nebenher vorbereitet hat. Eben dass sie vielleicht bei dem vor mir vergessen hat die alte Spritze wegzuschmeißen und bei mir dann unkonzentriert war und eben diese alte genommen hat anstatt einer neuen.
Lieben Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Nadeln sind immer einzeln steril verpackt, die Blutröhrchen sind einzeln und nicht steril verpackt. Man muss das immer zusammenstecken. In manchen bestimmten Fällen gibt es ein Set für die Blutentnahme, z.B. bei der Polizei zur Bestimmung von Blutalkohol oder bei der DKMS zur Typisierung - aber auch hier sind Nadeln und Blutröhrchen einzeln, nur eben in einem kleinen Karton zusammen gepackt.
Ich selbst stecke die Spritzen und Blutröhrchen immer nebenbei zusammen - das einzige, was ich wirklich genau beachte ist, dass der Name auf den Blutröhrchen mit dem Patienten übereinstimmt. Ich kann bei deiner Schilderung absolut keine Gefahr erkennen.

----------


## feli

Das Zusammenstecken des Systems ist eine Routinearbeit, die man nachher schon im Schlaf nebenher absolviert. Sicherlich werden da Anfänger etwas "professioneller " beim Zuschauen wirken. 
Das könntest Du damit vergleichen, wenn Du in einem Büro einen Bleistift anspitzt. Das wirst Du sicherlich auch nebenher können. Ich denke, daß die Situation unschön ist, wenn man als Patient einen Eingriff bekommen soll und das Personal wendet sich nicht dem Patienten zu, sondern ignoriert ihn zeitweise. Das sollte man sicherlich vom Ablauf her überdenken, wie der Patient sich fühlt und daß er verunsichert wird. Patienten die das herumalbern vom Personal mitbekommen, oder aber private Gespräche die geführt und nicht unterbrochen werden fühlen sich IMMER unwohl. 
Man versucht das zu unterdrücken, aber leider kommt das immer wieder vor.-
Ich war letztens in einer Bäckerei in der die Verkäuferinnen sich während des Verkaufens privat unterhielten. Das war ein genauso unschönes Einkaufen, und ich mußte meine Bestellung ein paar mal wiederholen. Für medizinisches Personal ist das noch ein größeres " NoGo", kommt aber leider immer wieder vor, denn wir sind alle nur Menschen.
Oftmals geht es auch bei den Gesprächen gar nicht um private Angelegenheit, die man zu klären hat, häufig hat man wrklich 10 Sachen gleichzeitig abzuhandeln, die manchmal sogar sehr wichtig sind. 
Während ich zb. Patientenversorgung mache, kommen in diesem Zeitfenster alle Terminabfragen für den nächsten Tag an. Die Patienten finden das auch total unschön( zu recht),- Es ist aber kein weiterer Mitarbeiter da, der diese Anfragen beantworten könnte und irgendwie seit Jahren auch nicht in die Köpfe zu kriegen, daß die Ambulanz die Terminabfragen bitte um 1 Stunde nach hinten verlegen sollte. Allerdings stehen 1 Stunde später genaus andere Aufgaben auf dem Programm.  ( das ist leider auch nicht die einzige Situation die so gehandhabt werden muß, sondern es ist eher der Normalzustand.) Wie das in der Gesundheitsbehörde aussieht, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
Es muß aber nicht so sein, daß das banales Geplänkel war, daß abgehandelt wurde. In der heutigen Berufswelt übernehmen immer weniger Mitarbeiter immer mehr Aufgaben. Das ist sehr störend für alle Beteiligten. Bei 90 % aller Aufnahmen, die ich mache werde ich mindetens 5 mal wegen anderer Tätigkeiten unterbrochen und man führt eigentlich nicht ein Gespräch ohne Unterbrechung oder Störungen. Privatgespräche würde ich mir nicht einmal antun wollen, während des Arbeitens, weil der Zustand SO schon nervend genug ist.
Es tut mir oftmals leid, daß das SO ist und  oftmals zu Lasten des Patienten geht, der sich damit " nicht wohl" fühlt. Würde das jedesmal so enden, daß prägnante Fehler passieren so wäre das eine Katastrophe. Solche Arbeiten macht man aber nachher schon im Schlaf und sortiert aus, wobei solche Störungen auf keinen Fall passieren dürfen.
dh. nicht, daß keine Fehler unterlaufen, aber beim Nadeln aufsetzen , wie Dreamchaser das schon schreibt, da ist das äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Da ist die Benutzung einer gebrauchten Kanüle fast unmöglich. Unsere haben sogar noch eine Sicherung, daß man sich nach der Abnahme nicht an einer benutzten Kanüle stechen kann. Diese Sicherung ist wenn sie einmal über die Nadel geschoben wurde, nicht wieder zurückschiebbar. Die Nadel ist danach ohne eine Spitze mit der man nochmals zustechen könnte. Es sind aber sicherlich noch Kanülen ohne diese Sicherung in anderen Kliniken und Praxen in Gebrauch.  
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## Bachblütentee

Das ist sehr interessant. Ich hatte bei meinem letzten Aids-Test auch wahnsinnige Angst, dass ich mich infiziert habe. Ich hatte Angst, dass ich mich davor infiziert habe, obwohl ich immer aufgepasst habe und ich hatte auch Angst davor, dass ich erst durch den Vorgang der Blutentnahme selbst infiziert werde. Durchgeatmet habe ich erst, als das Ergebnis "negativ" da war. Da bin ich dahintergekommen, dass diese unbegründete Angst irgendwo herkommen muss. Schließlich gibt es bei mir auch andere Lebensbereiche, die von solchen sachlich unbegründeten Ängsten bestimmt werden. Das ist alles so leich gesagt, wenn die Angst erstmal da ist, dass das alles rational nicht begründbar ist.  Ich schätze mal, dass ich nicht umsonst wegen meiner Ängste in einer VT bin. Die hilft mir nach und nach davon runterzukommen.

----------


## lu25

Hallo
Also nach der Blutabnahme hat sie mir nochmal gezeigt, dass die Nr auf dem Röhrchen mit der Nummer auf meinem "Patientenzettel" übereinstimmt (war ja anonym). Also das war okay @dreamchaser
Meine Sorge ist einfach die: Diese Nierenschale wo sie dann meine alte Spritze und danach die alte Spritze von meiner Freundin rein hat (und dann in den Mülleimer entleert hat) stand genau neben dem Karton wo die verpackten Spritzen waren. Kann ja sein, dass sie in einem unkonzentrierten Moment dachte, dass sie die Spritze schon ausgepackt hat (also die neue) und dabei war das noch die alte von meinem Vorgänger. Dass sie dann quasi auf die alte Spritze ein neues Röhrchen drauf hat. Oder hätte sie das gemerkt? Auf den neuen Sprizen ist ja bestimmt auch eine Schutzkappe oder so, sonst würden die Nadeln ja die Hülle durchstechen? Und die macht man ja bestimmt ganz zum Schluss ab. Das wär ihr doch bestimmt aufgefallen?

----------


## dreamchaser

Ja, es fällt auf, denn die Kanülen sind alle einzeln steril verpackt.

----------


## lu25

Hallo
das meinte ich nicht. Meine Sorge ist ja eben, dass sie die alte von meinem Vorgänger für eine bereits neu ausgepackte neue Spritze/ Kanüle hielt.

----------


## feli

Wenn Du an einer Fußgängerampel stehst um eine Straße zu überqueren, rechnest Du dann auch damit, daß Du bei grün nicht herübergehen kannst, weil KEINES der Autos anhalten wird, daß " rot " hat?
Oder wie ist es bei Dir auf der Arbeit. Wird da soviel falsch gemacht und passieren soviele Fehler? 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## lu25

Hallo..
nein, natürlich nicht. Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass das Ganze ziemlich abstrus klingt. Aber irgendwie komme ich immer wieder zurück zu der Vorstellung, dass sie einfach vergessen hat eine neue Spritze auszupacken und die alte vom Vorgänger genommen hat. Deswegen hab ich jetzt versucht "Indizien" zu finden, warum das nicht sein kann. Also zB dass die neuen Spritzen alle Schutzkappen haben und die alten eben nicht mehr. Dass sie es dann gemerkt hätte. Oder auch, dass bei der ersten Spritze schon ein Röhrchen dabei ist, das dann bei der alten gefehlthätte. Ach, weiß auch nicht. Ich weiß, ziemlich absurd.

----------

